# Misdemeanors and getting licensed to work as an emt



## FlyinRyan (Apr 25, 2011)

I have two misdemeanors in the last five years. I just became nationally registered and I'm worried about the state of california licensing me to work as an EMT. Does anyone know if i can still become an EMT?


----------



## cOmpressor (Apr 25, 2011)

Depends on what they are for. You will get your license most likely but being hired is another story.


----------



## FlyinRyan (Apr 25, 2011)

One misdemeanor is a DUI I got 4 years ago and the other one is a disturbing the peace I got 2 years ago. I already have a job lined up. I'm a Meteorologist. I worked on oil rigs doing the weather briefs for the helicopter pilots that fly to and from the oil rigs. Now my company wanted the weatherman and the emt to be one job. I just have to get licensed to go back to work.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2011)

FlyinRyan said:


> One misdemeanor is a DUI I got 4 years ago and the other one is a disturbing the peace I got 2 years ago. I already have a job lined up. I'm a Meteorologist. I worked on oil rigs doing the weather briefs for the helicopter pilots that fly to and from the oil rigs. Now my company wanted the weatherman and the emt to be one job. I just have to get licensed to go back to work.


 
Usually if it doesnt have to do with drugs or abuse of the elder or young. Its ok. Felonies usually are a disqualifier


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 25, 2011)

*Ask NREMT.*

Good luck.


----------



## cherpy66 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Dui*

idk what state you are in but in california, a dui is really devastating for an ems career. id highly doubt an ambulance company would let u drive an ambulance with a dui on record, they wont even let u if you drive one with a reckless on your record.


----------



## FlyinRyan (Apr 25, 2011)

i don't want to work driving. I already have a job lined up. I just need to get licensed. I did my live scan now just waiting to see what happens. But my question as stated above is ....Does anyone know if I can be licensed in California with 2 misdemeanors????????


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2011)

Since you didn't like the answers given, and don't know how to google. Here ya go. Only cuz I'm bored. 

This is from the CA regulations 



> c) The medical director shall deny or revoke an EMT or Advanced EMT certificate if any of the following
> apply to the applicant:
> (1) Has committed any sexually related offense specified under Section 290 of the Penal Code.
> (2) Has been convicted of murder, attempted murder, or murder for hire.
> ...



That is the closest pertaining to you. But I think you should be ok. STAY OUTTA TROUBLE! lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 25, 2011)

It's going to be a case by case basis. They may approve you off the bat or you may have to go in and do an appeal type process. 

In short, there's not more of an answer anyone can give you that hasn't already been given.


----------



## FlyinRyan (Apr 25, 2011)

ok . thanks for the info. and yes I know how to google. I have already read that but because it didn't say anything about alcohol related misdemeanors so I was just curious if anyone has been in the same situation or know someone that has thats all.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2011)

FlyinRyan said:


> ok . thanks for the info. and yes I know how to google. I have already read that but because it didn't say anything about alcohol related misdemeanors so I was just curious if anyone has been in the same situation or know someone that has thats all.



I also read something else about addiction to drugs or over use of alcohol. It was a county application. So they might try to disqualify you on that. 

But like Rob said I think it would be a case to case basis. I'd just call the office. Every situation is different.


----------



## cOmpressor (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I know a guy with a DUI on record 4 years ago. No other crimes and is licensed in ca now. Only problem was getting his ADL took longer as he had to fill out a form and have it reviewed before approval. His EMT was no problem.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 26, 2011)

A DUI and PC 415? As long as the PC 415 didn't involve the use of threats/violence, you'll be fine from standpoint of getting the EMT cert. Just don't go forth and do dumb stuff any more... And be thankful that your job that you've lined up doesn't involve driving. If you're initially denied, appeal. A PC 415 and a DUI aren't listed among the "shall deny" stuff.


----------



## FlyinRyan (Apr 26, 2011)

unfortunatly my disturbing the peace charge was do to fighting or attempting to fight is what it said. It sucks because I was at a bar a guy jumped over my shoulder and punched a guy in front of me and then he thought that I hit him. A brawl broke out I left ,the police caught up with me down the street and arrested me because the man that was hit said I hit him. The only reason I didn't get a battery charge is because I'm a decorated Marine and Iraq combat vet. The guy had a bloody lip. A person with my training they would be calling a ambulance in stead of the police. lol so they gave me no days in jail and a desturbing peace charge instead of battery sucks I really didn't do anything and I got in trouble!!! 
the dui was my fault though


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 26, 2011)

Be prepared for them to look closely at you then. Being that it's just ONE conviction with violence involved (somehow) you should still be able to get the EMT cert. Be prepared to appeal though. And keep on keeping your nose clean!


----------



## FlyinRyan (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks for the feed-back


----------

